# Dishplayer 7200 and PTV fee



## semoguy (Jun 11, 2005)

I've got a Dishplayer 7200 (Dish replaced my 7100 when the yellow card seemed to kill it) and I've heard rumors that some people have been successful at getting the 9.95 PTV fee waived. (The thing has such a small hard drive anyway). Anyone know if there is any truth to this and if so, what methodology works best to get Dish to waive the fee? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Deleted Message


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

EchoDish said:


> What 9.95 fee are you refering too? There is a 5.00 fee for calling a CSR to order a PPV. There is a 10.00 fee for ordering an adult PPV, but I have never heard about a 9.95 PTV fee.


$10 fee is well known, you must be new.

If you get the AEP they may waive it. some have just asked.

the number of 7100 subs must be getting really small


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

PTV is the Personal TV interactive features on the DISHPlayer. It once included a 7-day EPG from WebTV, iNews headlines, stock quotes, weather, a rotation of games, and unhobbling the DVR features. Today the DP uses the same guide as the other DVR models (no separate source to pay), iNews is gone, the games only got a few updates and are now also gone. The entire service element of the PTV fee is gone but some people are still having to pay full fare to use DVR features that require no external support.


----------



## semoguy (Jun 11, 2005)

Bob, What is the AEP you are referring to? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Deleted Message


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The waived PVR fee for AEP subscribers does NOT apply to the 7100/7200s as far as I'm aware. Many had the $9.99 fee waived years ago when the model was discontinued and E* promised "free" PTV for ALL of the 7100/7200 units you owned IF you bought another one. I bought one and then both of my dishplayers had the fee waived. I still had the free service until this year when I upgraded them to two refurbed 508s.

Unless you are technically proficient and were able to upgrade the hard drive to a useful size, the original Dishplayers are obsolete as just about all of the original non PVR functions have been disabled (Games, etc.), and the WebTV functions can basically only load simple text and photo webpages at this point for those that used THAT service (and only 10% of Dishplayer owners did -- this figure was quoted about three years ago on a Charlie Chat).


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Write to [email protected] and explain the unfairness of some having it waived and some not.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

You might get the fee waived based on the following, AEP americas everything pack gets the fee waived for later boxes like the 522,625 and others

it cant hurt to ask although your probably better off with a 522. the 5 buck fee is half as much and it can output 2 tvs at once


----------



## semoguy (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info! My 7200 is my second receiver. I have a 508 that I'm thrilled with. I agree that the 7200 is not much of a DVR. But long story short.... I emailed [email protected] and was very nice. (I have a month of frustration with the changeover to the yellow card). I simply asked to have the PTV on my 7200 for Free. Within about an hour I had an email back saying that the code had been entered into my account and it would be free. Not that I'll use it that much at all, but at least it is there. And sorry I didn't catch on to AEP equating to America's Everytihng pack. Not new to Dish... just not up on using the acronyms that much.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

That's OK. We know that it seems you have to have a high IQ to discuss PQ on the E* AEP while wrestling with PCM or DD5.1 issues on your DVR. With so many CSRs doing things on the QT, its enough to make you want to go AWOL and watch a DTS DVD on your TV.

:lol:

OK, I guess the abbreviations ARE getting out of hand around here.......


----------



## jaschier (Mar 28, 2005)

When agents add on receivers w/ dvr fees, the application automatically adds dvr fee unless you have AEP or LEP. However, if you have the 7200, and want ptv added, agents have to go somewhere else in the application and add on PTV, and theres both an option for $0.00 ptv or 9.99 ptv. if an agent gets a call, and the person is upset and angry and demanding stuff, and the first thing out of the the mouth 'ive been on hold for 20 minutes.....' the agent may go ahead and say 'sure i can add ptv, its 9.99'. if they don't want it ok, but they're not gonna offer the free ptv option on the acct. all it takes is calling in and saying 'thought it was free, please explain', most likely they'll say 'ok, let me get that fixed b/c there is a free option of the dish ptv' and you'll be good to go. **used to work at a calling center in college**


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

LEP = DL Max + all 4 premium packages?
Or is it something else?


----------



## jaschier (Mar 28, 2005)

yep, latino everything pack


----------

